

I made $37.91 from frontpaging HN; what now? - moconnor
http://yieldthought.com/post/1477902830/37-91-from-frontpaging-hn-and-reddit-what-now

======
sga
One thing I've noticed is the difference in the url structure of your amazon
affiliate links compared to the ones that I have on a site that I've pretty
much abandoned <http://www.albumvsalbum.com>

When I click one of your links and navigate to amazon, I get a url that looks
like this:

www.amazon.com/Rio-Grande-
Games-U00090-Power/dp/B0007YDBLE%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAINAGOCRZFLVCUJUA%26tag%3Dfindanewgame-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB0007YDBLE

This is in contrast to links from my site that look like:

www.amazon.com/Night-Of-The-
Hunter/dp/B002XHWB3W?&camp=212361&creative=385533&linkCode=wag&tag=albumvsalbum-20

Note that your link at least visually is not formulating the ?, &, and = like
mine is. Instead those characters are being url encoded. Now I don't know if
this is causing difficulty on Amazons end or not but it's something I noticed.

EDIT: if this is the issue, please let me know.

